# Applet aktualisieren/reloaden ???



## Thanni (18. Feb 2004)

Hallo 

mal ne frage


ich habe ein applet was ne socketverbindung aufbaut wenn ich jetzt die seite einfach aktualisiere dann wird die verbindung nicht getrennt, wenn ich den browser dagegen schliesse schon.

was kann ich also machen damit die verbindung noch getrennt wird ?
ich habe leider keine funktion für reload bei applet gefunden die ich überschreiben könnte wie init() oder destroy()

hat einer von euch eine idee?

mfg thanni


----------



## Thanni (18. Feb 2004)

oha destroy geht doch 

gruß thanni


----------



## nekton (18. Feb 2004)

ich wuerde einfach mal mit destroy() und stop() rumexperimetieren, also ueberschreiben und testen ob der browser die nachrichten denn auch schickt, bzw. beim reload diese methoden aufruft.


----------



## Thanni (18. Feb 2004)

hallo nekton 

ja der browser hat die nachrichten geschickt mozilla und ie

stop habe ich nicht getestet aber destroy geht ja



gruß thanni


----------

